# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  wicked

## Pengy

EpicTV Video: "Two Wingsuit Pilots Filmed Their Flight in a Way That Will Astonish You | A Straight Shot, Ep. 1"

----------


## Kaweka_Neil

The pilot in that clip, kiwi Dan Vicery from Invercargill, was killed in a flight gone wrong on Saturday.  Another pilot was killed also as well as a third pilot seriously injured.

----------


## Pengy

Damn !! I honestly didnt realise that. I can only hope that they went doing what they loved. RIP

----------

